# #6 Trolly the one and only ART23338



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

This is the one and only ART23338 PCC Public Service of NJ Subway car produced by Aristo Craft. I was given this by Lewis when he heard that my Uncle worked on the Public Service PCC's up till their last day on the Newark Subway system. Their last day was his last day, he retired after 45 years working on them and not liking how their replacement light rail cars were constructed. The only change on the car was adding their famious red wheels. The color matched the red in the triangle. I gave this to him as a 80th birthday present and he was thrilled to no end. It sits on his home mantel but comes to my layout for a good run when ever he visits which is more often now. The original #6 is in Conn. Trolly Museum in its original colors but with a second pole that they added to help movements on their limited trackage.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry forgot the pics


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

some more


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

awesome and quite priceless!


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, I really enjoyed those pics, both of the model and the full scale. I was an employee of Public Service myself back in the '60s but unfortunately never got to drive a trolley, only buses.

When I was in San Francisco I took a picture of a PCC they had done up in Public Service livery. Whenever I'm in a place with trolleys or light transit of any type, I try to take some shots and enjoy a ride. I like to attribute this to the fact that when I was born in Philly during World War II, my mother rode a trolley to the hospital where I was born.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

It is priceless more for my Uncle. We just put a revo RX in it and the control is great. I wish Lewis all the best in his retirement. Jack


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Great story and Pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

your welcome Pete, A great company will and they will be missed in this hobby.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics and great story. Later RJD


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice model! I was not aware Aristo ever made this. I'm a member at the CT Trolley Museum, we have #15. #6 is at the Rockhill Trolley Museum in Rockhill Furnace, PA. Beautiful model and wish Aristo produced these for the mass market. I wonder how many other 1 off roadnames have been made over the years for various models? If you ever get rid of it, I know I'm interested!


----------

